# Is this frying pan budgie safe? w/pictures



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Just bought this and haven't used it yet. It's stainless steel, but noticed that it says safe non stick coating??? Should I return this or is it actually safe...anyone know? THANKS!:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Virtually all nonstick cookware and appliances are coated with polymers containing polytetrafluorethylene (PTFE), which is the ingredient in nonstick coatings that enables food to slide off easily. When heated, PTFE releases fumes and particulate matter into the air. These odorless, colorless vapors can kill your birds within minutes.

I would suggest you contact the manufacturer for information regarding PTFE or ese stainless-steel, cast iron, glass, Corningware® or enamel pots and pans rather than nonstick cookware.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forums! :welcome:

I agree with Deborah  From the packaging, it looks promising, but so as to not endanger your bird inadvertently, I would still contact the manufacturer. :thumbsup: 


We'd love to meet your budgie soon! Be sure to look through the forums if you have any other questions, and if you can't find something, we'd be glad to help 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Sadly their customer service is closed for the day, but I will be calling tomorrow. 

Is it common for stainless steel to be coated with something clear? 

Also, is what I'm mainly supposed to be looking for that it be "ptfe free and pfoa free" or there more to it than that?? I see those ceramic ones that say they are and also have read elsewhere that they aren't that good for birds either

????


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I use my ceramic cookware almost everyday, and I have never had a single problem with them vs my flock, knock on wood. (knocking). I've used the Orgreenic cookware too, and while it doesn't effect the birds at all, it doesn't work as well as they say on the commercial. If you get that, don't cook meat in it unless you REALLY grease that sucker up! The ones I use everyday are a different brand, I'll get the name later for you, but they work flawlessly for just about everything. Things that would've stuck like glue in any other pan come out with ease in these pans. It's like that Orgreenic pan info-mercial, but without the Orgreenic pans, lol.*


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

SO I got an email reply before I was even able to call this am. 

Hi Shannon,

Thank you for your e-mail.

The pan would be PTFE free as this ingredient is used only in our non- stick cookware.

Below is some information about it that you may find interesting:
Note that all our non-stick coatings do not contain PFOA. We also do not use Teflon but PTFE , which is the abbreviated name for a remarkable plastic polymer called polytetrafluorethylene. This is the slippery ingredient that makes the non-stick finish. PTFE is made up of "tetra fluoro ethylene"; molecules that contain only carbon and fluorine. The non-stick coating is not attacked by acid or alkali bases and is very stable when heated. To cause any possible hazard to the consumer it would be necessary to heat 36 non-stick frying pans simultaneously to 400 degrees centigrade (752°F). Health authorities in France, Europe, United States and other countries have approved non-stick PTFE coatings for use on cookware. Actually it is an inert substance which does not enter into chemical reactions with food, water or household cleaners. If ingested it is totally innocuous in the body. In fact, non-stick is so safe it is frequently used by the medical profession for coating heart stimulators, coating small pipes used as replacement arteries and has even been injected into patients with serious kidney conditions.

Best Regards,
Martine Lyford
Customer Service


PS: this pan was around 29$ at target...woohoo!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*The only thing about that is that if it overheats, it can still harm, and/or kill your birds. I would still avoid using it. They flat out stated that it contains PTFE, and that is the thing that is so dangerous about using these types of pans. In fact they're promoting it. While the fumes may be undetectable and not harmful to us humans, they are extremely dangerous and toxic to our flocks. Please don't use such products around birds.*


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

jean20057 said:


> *The only thing about that is that if it overheats, it can still harm, and/or kill your birds. I would still avoid using it. They flat out stated that it contains PTFE, and that is the thing that is so dangerous about using these types of pans. In fact they're promoting it. While the fumes may be undetectable and not harmful to us humans, they are extremely dangerous and toxic to our flocks. Please don't use such products around birds.*


Actually they said it was ptfe free....


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*



Actually they said it was ptfe free....

Click to expand...





We also do not use Teflon but PTFE , which is the abbreviated name for a remarkable plastic polymer called polytetrafluorethylene. This is the slippery ingredient that makes the non-stick finish.

Click to expand...

This is where they said that it has PTFE, but not Teflon. Even though Teflon is just a brand name.*


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

They basically told me this stainless steel pan I bought does not have anything on it because it's not non-stick.

Hi Shannon,

Thank you for your e-mail.
*The pan would be PTFE free as this ingredient is used only in our non-stick cookware.*

Below is some information about it that you may find interesting:
Note that all our non-stick coatings do not contain PFOA. We also do not use Teflon but PTFE , which is the abbreviated name for a remarkable plastic polymer called polytetrafluorethylene. yada yada yada...

^this other part is basically them trying to tell me I should consider their non-stick items because ptfe isn't as bad as I think it is...sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*It was a bit confusing, lol. I think I saw the stainless steel part of the pan and thought it was the back of the pan, lol. That should be fine to use, especially now that my brain **** has stopped, lol. :laughing: I actually love stainless steel cookware! Happy cooking, and Merry Christmas!!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It's awesome that the manufacturer replied so thoroughly and quickly! I'm so glad that this pan is safe to use around your flock


----------

